# TV LCD marca TCL no enciende.



## ajp57 (May 3, 2016)

Hola: recibi un TV LCD marca TCL mod 24M95HD, de entrada lo conecte encendia el led en rojo de stand by y solo con el remoto cambiaba a verde (encendido) pero no hacia nada, y cuando le daba orden de apagado no lo  hacia, solo si lo desconectaba de la linea y lo conectaba volvia a verde. Comenze la revision interna y lo primero que vi 5 capacitores de la fuente hinchados, le cambie no solo los averiados si no todos los capacitores de la fuente y con eso lo unico que logre fue que al darle orden de encendido prende unos segundosel back light en blanco opaco y se apaga y no hace nada mas, tampoco tiene sonido. Medi tensiones y si estan los 12 Volt y donde deberia haber 5 Volt hay 3,8 V. Desconecte la fuente de la placa principal y la arranque en forma manual y el back light enciende opaco lo que me da que pensar que esta agotado, pero no puedo hacer que active el LCD y tenga sonido y lo que me llama mucho la atencion es que en toda la placa principal y la del LCD toman un poco de temperatura (como si funcionara) los componentes como el micro, reguladores, integrados etc. Si pueden ayudarme se los voy agradecer.


----------



## skynetronics (May 3, 2016)

Cuando enciendes la fuente por sí sola, ¿sigues teniendo los 3,8v en lugar de los 5v?

Se agradecerían fotos de las distintas placas, sobre todo de la fuente.


----------



## ajp57 (May 4, 2016)

Si con lafuente encendida siguen los 3,8 Volt. En breve subo las fotos de las placas. Muchas gracias.-


----------



## sergiot (May 4, 2016)

Antes de cambiar los electrolíticos inflados, tenías los 5V??, por otro lado, muchos tv usan 3.3V en ves de 5V, pero 3.8V dudo que sea normal.


----------



## ajp57 (May 4, 2016)

Si antes de cambiar los capacitores había 3,8 Volt y ya explique que se ponía verde el led pero después no lo podía apagar, lo tenia que desconectar de la línea. No hacia nada de nada. Digo que tiene que tener 5 Volt porque eso es lo que indica la placa, de la cual en breve subo las fotos. Muchas gracias.-


----------



## ajp57 (May 4, 2016)

Hola: adjunto foto de la fuente de alimentacion y ademas aclaro que tome la medicion de tension con otro tester y me da 5 Volt donde el antes media 3,8 el aparato no andaba bien. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------

